# New NCEES Exam Requirements for Units Effective October 2008



## mepe_tn (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, it looks like NCEES will require some exam topics to be in USCS *and* SI units effective October 2008. See the "NOTES" section of the BREADTH, HVAC Depth and Mechanical Systems/Materials Depth aka Machine Design. The unit requirements for the Thermal/Fluids Depth seem to be unchanged circa 2001.

See http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe...nical_exams.php


----------



## mackintosh (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's hoping I passed last week!


----------



## PErimeter (Apr 16, 2008)

mepe_tn said:


> Well, it looks like NCEES will require some exam topics to be in USCS *and* SI units effective October 2008. See the "NOTES" section of the BREADTH, HVAC Depth and Mechanical Systems/Materials Depth aka Machine Design. The unit requirements for the Thermal/Fluids Depth seem to be unchanged circa 2001.
> See http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe...nical_exams.php


Oh my.

Please let me pass please let me pass please let me pass...


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 16, 2008)

This does suck, especially if I have to take it again in October. I am hoping and praying that I don't have to. I see that they also updated the question breakdown. What are the odds this happens days after my first attempt at the PE!


----------



## djshortsleeve (Apr 29, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> This does suck, especially if I have to take it again in October. I am hoping and praying that I don't have to. I see that they also updated the question breakdown. What are the odds this happens days after my first attempt at the PE!


I was surprised at the exam, after reviewing the exam breakdown I had printed out.


----------



## mepe_tn (May 2, 2008)

djshortsleeve said:


> I was surprised at the exam, after reviewing the exam breakdown I had printed out.


Without being too specific, what surprised you about it?


----------



## Katiebug (May 2, 2008)

Oh dear.

I work virtually all in SI units at work. I can convert feet to meters, and m/s (or mm/s) to ft/min in my head, because those are common conversions for what I do - but anything else takes some effort. Most of my undergrad courses focused on SI units, and I really prefer using one or the other rather than BOTH.

Since the earliest I'd take the PE is April '09, looks like I ought to keep an eye on this one...

I know the HVAC types use USCS a lot, but I don't (and quite frankly can't stand working in it). Remind me again why almost every industrialized nation on the planet uses metric/SI except for us?


----------



## BluSkyy (May 2, 2008)

because they all suck


----------



## maryannette (May 2, 2008)

BluSkyy said:


> because they all suck


I thought it was a conspiracy by the major calculator manufacturers.


----------

